
Show HN: A fireplace for Emacs - johanvts
https://github.com/johanvts/emacs-fireplace
======
sidmitra
This could be made more fun, by using more system resources so your laptop
heats up too!

~~~
abstractbill
The first Twitch office (back when it was Justin.TV) was so cold I wrote a
"heater" command for my macbook. It just spun the cpu in a tight loop, and was
very effective!

~~~
mcguire
I had a Mac Pro under my desk for a while. If I had done that, I'd have third
degree burns.

------
brudgers
The README's linked Emacs animation guide is compact and informative:
[http://dantorop.info/project/emacs-
animation/](http://dantorop.info/project/emacs-animation/)

------
dkns
> see title

> think to myself "Oh, did someone port Vim-fireplace to emacs? But why? Must
> be for fun, let's check it out"

> see repo

> "Emacs users"

~~~
masklinn
> Oh, did someone port Vim-fireplace to emacs?

They did! And because Emacs has a time machine module, they did it before vim-
fireplace existed, the bastards!

~~~
mcguire

        C-t M-u C-M-S-y <year>
    

For those of you without Emacs experience.

------
julienchastang
Which reminds of the Yule Log TV program[1] for those who lived in the NY
metro area < 1990\. Although it seems farcical now, it was envisioned as a way
for low-income residents without a fireplace to have a "fire" during the
Christmas holiday.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yule_Log_(TV_program)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yule_Log_\(TV_program\))

~~~
sundarurfriend
That name - the Yule Log - seems familiar, and brings up some vague but
soothing memories for me. I believe it was an early Internet (i.e. circa 2000,
"Web 1.0") web page that displayed the same kind of fireplace-log setup. Gave
me some serene, hypnotic peace in the midst of the excitement of programming
in Borland Turbo-C!

~~~
roywiggins
Yule logs are rather older than the Internet:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yule_log](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yule_log)

------
veddox
Very neat! :-)

Unfortunately, I'm having a little problem "regulating the heat": C-+ is
supposed to make the fire bigger, C-- smaller. When I run this in a tty,
neither of the two does anything. When I run it under X, C-+ moves the fire
down and C-- moves it up. Is it just me or is that a bug? (Running
elementaryOS Freya.)

~~~
johanvts
Thanks, it is the intended behavior. It has been useful for me a few times
when the fire didn't align properly. There is no function for making the fire
bigger and smaller yet.

~~~
veddox
Well, de facto it can make the fire bigger or smaller. If the bottom of the
fire is below the lower screen edge, only a small part is visible. Move the
fire up -> more becomes visible -> the fire becomes "bigger" ;-)

At least is does in a graphical environment. Like I said, it doesn't work in
terminal.

------
washt
Ahh yes good 'ole M-x fireplace

~~~
jdmichal
I typically just use C-x M-c M-butterfly to cause a raging firestorm. Then
just grab a burning log from there.

------
JonAtkinson
Every program attempts to expand until it can display a fireplace. Those
programs which cannot so expand are replaced by ones which can.

------
davexunit
I love it. I feel nice and cozy while I hack now.

~~~
nunodonato
just missing the cracking sounds :)

------
auntienomen
This is pretty much the best thing ever.

------
unixhero
There is a beautiful world out there.

Go explore.

------
dgellow
emacs's shell + cacafire anyone? :)

Edit: ok, I tried what I said. Not that great. Frame rate is really too low.

Edit2: [http://imgur.com/a/g0JYu](http://imgur.com/a/g0JYu)

------
brink
I keep getting weird issues when running it. [https://s3.amazonaws.com/coda-
files/870Xw.png](https://s3.amazonaws.com/coda-files/870Xw.png)

~~~
aaronem
Turn off visual-line-mode, maybe? The fringe shows line wrapping indicators,
which probably isn't good here.

~~~
maemilius
I'm getting something similar. Turning on truncate-lines fixed it.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This is a great start!

I think we can do even better, though. Only two colours? Only using solid
blocks? We should be able to get beautifully smooth 256x256 (dithered) colour!

------
srameshc
Just what I needed to complete my auto heating laptop. This animation will
compliment the buzzing laptop fan with heat, so I enjoy some warmth this
winter.

------
mark_l_watson
This is why I visit Hacker News every day! Love it.

------
ed
Any chance you could add a license? Very neat! :)

------
opensourcedude
Missing license information?

~~~
giancarlostoro
Placing legal paperwork next to a fireplace never ends well.

------
copperx
Top that, Vim.

------
pcunite
Cool, now ... make mcedit do this!

------
tedmiston
Ah, another use for emacs besides Tools > Games > Tetris.

------
Create
finally a good use for logs!

------
golergka
Ok, someone has to say it.

Why.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
You must be a vim user...

In seriousness though, why not? He probably had a good time writing it,
learned a thing or two, and now has something fun to show off. "Why" doesn't
need an answer if it's fun. Besides, the odds are that "hey, look at how this
code makes a fireplace" will get someone interested in coding who was bored by
"hey, look how this code lets me manage a large database of packages."

~~~
golergka
I'm a vim user who's trying to convert, actually. So, as a demonstration of
elisp, this is cool — but why would anyone actually install this package?

~~~
TeMPOraL
To play with it for 30 seconds and then forget about it. Or to show it to
friends at work. Or for any number of silly reasons. Personally, I'm
interested in the code - I don't know how to do that in Emacs, and I wish I
would.

------
lurkinggrue
Amazing!

Have they ported a good text editor to Emacs yet?

~~~
giggles_giggles
They sure have, it's based on this weird old editor called "vim"
[https://bitbucket.org/lyro/evil/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/lyro/evil/wiki/Home)

There's even an emacs distribution built around it
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs)

